# Thomas E. Peck on men’s opposition to hell



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 25, 2020)

... There are many methods of assault upon the doctrine. One is to admit that the Bible teaches it clearly, and then to make this fact a proof against the Bible’s inspiration and authority, the doctrine itself being too absurd and monstrous to be believed. Another is to admit the inspiration and authority of the Bible, and upon this ground to argue that it cannot teach the doctrine, and that the places which seem to teach it must receive some other interpretation.

These two methods are the same in principle. In both the reason of man is made the judge as to what a revelation from God ought to contain. A third method, near akin to the last, if it can be called a method, feeling rather than logic being judge, is simply to take one’s stand on the _goodness _of God, and say it cannot be. …

For more, see Thomas E. Peck on men’s opposition to hell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

